# Amplid on the Forum



## BurtonAvenger

I want a marketing contact with your brand.


----------



## Krato

Good to see you guys are putting R/D in flat kick decks.


----------



## Amplid:::

We'd be stoked to get you on some product next winter for sure Angry. Hit up team(at)amplid.com and we'll sort it out. Here's our 13/14 dealerbook so you can have a think about what you want to get your feet on.


----------



## Kevin137

Do you have a kids range of boards...???


----------



## Amplid:::

Yeah Krato, we're digging flat kicks for park and pipe because it really helps maximise effective edge on short board lengths but it's all about drawn-out eliptical tips for pow and all-mountain... get the board planing not ploughing. Horses for courses, but we're a small and flexible brand and Amplid's owner Peter is obsessed with shape experimentation so we're constantly tinkering with new tip shapes.


----------



## Amplid:::

Kevin137 said:


> Do you have a kids range of boards...???


Nope we don't do Kids boards at the moment. We can't compete with the likes of Burton and K2 who do a great job and who bring the price in on the money. I guess our niche is product finish and our tech/r&d story and kids/parents aren't so bothered about that. It would be really great to see kids on our decks... maybe in the future.


----------



## Kevin137

Amplid::: said:


> Nope we don't do Kids boards at the moment. We can't compete with the likes of Burton and K2 who do a great job and who bring the price in on the money. I guess our niche is product finish and our tech/r&d story and kids/parents aren't so bothered about that. It would be really great to see kids on our decks... maybe in the future.


Cool, thanks for letting me know, if you want to do some R&D in that department i have a wonderful 7 year old who would be willing to be a guinea pig for you over here in Norway...


----------



## Amplid:::

7 Years old from Norway... your kid's probably got all four double cork 10s and at least one triple on lock by now!


----------



## Krato

Yeah figuring out a good eliptical for that transition is golden. Though I've noticed after hopping on a sleepy stevens mid season that having those diagonal carbon load bars bring a ton of perks. 

If I could design a deck though, it would be flat slightly past the inserts with a lesser angular reverse camber that becomes flat as well, while the elliptical for that flat-flat transition be weighted more in slope towards the reverse. All while having diagonal pop rods in conjunction with a base pattern conentrating on strength and responsiveness on the edges of the eliptical for the flat(base) half of the elipical.

You guys have a dream job, getting to play around with this stuff.


----------



## Kevin137

Haha, that is funny, we are not THAT good over here, but they do produce some awesome kids, and we are hoping that Sebastian or Sneaky as he is known at his local slope will keep his enthusiasm up and get so much better...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Amplid::: said:


> We'd be stoked to get you on some product next winter for sure Angry. Hit up team(at)amplid.com and we'll sort it out. Here's our 13/14 dealerbook so you can have a think about what you want to get your feet on.


I finished up the 2014 deck reviews months ago and won't be doing any more till 2015. I definitely want to get on some of your guys stuff though so expect an email for 2015.


----------



## Amplid:::

BurtonAvenger said:


> I finished up the 2014 deck reviews months ago and won't be doing any more till 2015. I definitely want to get on some of your guys stuff though so expect an email for 2015.


We're happy to roll with whatever fits your schedule. It would be great to get you riding some decks in mid-winter conditions. Amplid has some insane shapes in the pipeline for 14/15 so getting some of those to you is 100%.


----------



## killclimbz

Amplid::: said:


> We're happy to roll with whatever fits your schedule. It would be great to get you riding some decks in mid-winter conditions. Amplid has some insane shapes in the pipeline for 14/15 so getting some of those to you is 100%.


I want to try your splitboard. Be sure to send one to BA.


----------



## ShredLife

hahah just looked at your team page - i used to ride/film with Justin Norman a bit, that's dope he found a home with you guys. good kid.


----------



## neni

...hmmm... that Creamer sounds interesting... nice narrow waist. Are you around somewhere at a demo day/box in Switzerland?


----------



## dreampow

I like the look of the morning glory and the creamer:thumbsup:. 

Do you have any dealers here in Japan?

I'd be more than happy to do a Japow test/review on here if you have someone here that can supply a demo board for a few weeks. 

Also I like the side shots that show the profile in your catalog. A side shot of the tip profile of the morning glory would be a bonus IMO.

In general I wish more dealers would include proper side profile shots. For buying a powder board the side view profile of the tip is perhaps the most important thing I want to see (not just hear a description of). Indeed for all boards I want to see it because any board I ride will see a lot of powder.

I want to be able to see the exact amount of rocker, where it starts, how smooth or sudden the upturn in the tips is etc etc. 

Anyway I digress, I like the side profile shots in your catalog and would like to see more:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Amplid:::

ShredLife said:


> hahah just looked at your team page - i used to ride/film with Justin Norman a bit, that's dope he found a home with you guys. good kid.


Yeah J-Norm is the man. Such a humble dude with a great style, tons of ability and a great work ethic. Did you catch this edit when it was released? 



neni said:


> ...hmmm... that Creamer sounds interesting... nice narrow waist. Are you around somewhere at a demo day/box in Switzerland?


We're planning a really comprehensive demo tour this winter so keep an eye-out for the dates. Amplid might not have the biggest marketing budget but people are always stoked when they get to ride the boards so demos are a big focus for us over the next winter.



dreampow said:


> I like the look of the morning glory and the creamer:thumbsup:.
> 
> Do you have any dealers here in Japan?
> 
> I'd be more than happy to do a Japow test/review on here if you have someone here that can supply a demo board for a few weeks.
> 
> Also I like the side shots that show the profile in your catalog. A side shot of the tip profile of the morning glory would be a bonus IMO.
> 
> In general I wish more dealers would include proper side profile shots. For buying a powder board the side view profile of the tip is perhaps the most important thing I want to see (not just hear a description of). Indeed for all boards I want to see it because any board I ride will see a lot of powder.
> 
> I want to be able to see the exact amount of rocker, where it starts, how smooth or sudden the upturn in the tips is etc etc.
> 
> Anyway I digress, I like the side profile shots in your catalog and would like to see more:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


Yep we have dealers in Japan. Best bet is to email Amplid's Japanese distributor kudo(at)beyond08.com... or info(at)amplid.com and we can get you details of our retailers. The Morning Glory is perfect for deep Hokkaido pow... the surface area of a 174cm and the agility of a 156cm in a 163cm. Unsinkable even on the flats and as nimble as it gets. Plus the stance is almost centered over the sidecut so it rides great on hardpack too. Thanks for the advice on the side profile images, we'll deinitely develop that moving forward. The product video for the Morning Glory which will be on the site in the next couple of months gives a really good look at the profile and particularly the cheeky camber under the back foot.



killclimbz said:


> I want to try your splitboard. Be sure to send one to BA.


We have one floating about the US for the Backcountry Mag test so I'll look into that for you.

Thanks for all the interest and questions!


----------



## neni

Amplid::: said:


> We're planning a really comprehensive demo tour this winter so keep an eye-out for the dates. Amplid might not have the biggest marketing budget but people are always stoked when they get to ride the boards so demos are a big focus for us over the next winter.


Just recognized that you're one of the brands listed on the Saas Fee demo box. We'll spend some days on the glacier in October. Hope, the 166 Creamer will be around


----------



## firlefranz

Amplid::: said:


> Yeah J-Norm is the man. Such a humble dude with a great style, tons of ability and a great work ethic. Did you catch this edit when it was released?


What a smooth edit. This dude got style.


----------

